# Temperatures for hognose snakes



## Ranubis (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, I plan to get a hognose snake in the Autumn and have been starting my research. I've never kept a hognose before and the only other snake I've had (a corn) was quite a few years ago.

Something I can't seem to find a definate answer for is: does a hognose snake need a basking spot, or is the heat mat at the hot end of the tank enough? I gather the temp gradient is about 25-32C. Some info says use a spot lamp for basking, some don't mention lights at all, so any advice or experience would be helpful. My corn had a heat mat and a lamp but I don't recall her ever basking under it.

Thanks.


----------



## rfukburmese (Apr 19, 2010)

i would go for a basking light and try keep it around 33 35 at warm end and 27 30 at other.. people either use basking bulbs or heat matts up to you really both would be fine. i use a 100w daylight spot in a just over 3ft tank and that keeps it at 35 easly and 28 at the other they are very easy snakes to keep but can be very aggresive at times:2thumb:


----------



## Ranubis (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I read they can be 'feisty' but I'm going to try and get a young one so that hopefully it'll get all it's getting-used-to-me-biting done while it's still small!


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I keep my hoggies hot end between 88f and 91f 

Works for me


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Keep all of mine around 88-90f, in tubs on heatmats.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Old thread I know but I’m just wondering if you are talking ambient or basking here as the range suggests only one. I would assume you keep at hot and cold end each of which has an upper and lower limit. 
Cheers


----------

